# Chatter Baits



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've recently got into using chatterbaits last year. Just wondering how everyone else feels about them.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are a few caught using the Chatterbait... I like the Chatterbait!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice. Were you retrieving it like a jig or spinner bait?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

melo123 said:


> Nice. Were you retrieving it like a jig or spinner bait?


The one were I am standing up and wearing my OGF-hat, was a 4-pounder I caught at Salt Fork Lake a few years ago. That one hit in a laydown, on a regular retrieve.

The one on the bottom with the boats behind me was at Burr Oak Lake. She weighed exactly 5-pounds (no more/no less). And she hit my Chatterbait in an isolated patch of lily pads. I was crankin' the chatterbait into the lily pads and killin' it. She hit on the drop.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i caught this 3.5lber on the chatterbait in the middle of the summer last year early in the morning with a steady retrieve and maybe a twitch here and there...i love throwing it in the mornings and evenings never had much luck in the middle of the day with it
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=146&pictureid=4873


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

My #1 go to lure for Bass. Been using it for well over 4 years. Don't know if it's my imagination but it seems that they hit this lure with more VIOLENCE than usual?

Got to a point that the 1st. year I pinched all the barbs down because they were taking the lure toooooooooo deep. It became a real pain getting the hook out. Could'nt help in doing damage. So I pinched EVERY HOOK & became much easier for removal.

Don't get me wrong that it's a fool proof lure because it is'nt. I developed a good casting method, count down, twitch & what have you. Yes. been skunked also.:S

I NEVER keep Bass anyway, just C&R.

Nik,


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been throwin 'em for awhile now and have always caught some good sized fish on 'em. They will absolutely destroy those baits.Toss it out,retrieve in any manner,hold on tight.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I like chatterbaits, I got some off of Ebay by a guy who makes them. I might check out some chatterbaits made Zman. http://zmanfishing.com/store/categories/chatterbait/original_chatterbait


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

got some yesterday z-mans at walmart on 62 in canton marked down to 4.50 and 2.50 for the smaller ones,will give them a try this spring,


----------



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

i luv them. Try burning them as fast as possible without blowing them out, just below the surface! shhhhhhh


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a similar lure for panfish and walleye. Its called a rockin rainbow made by Northland tackle. Instead of a weighted jighead behind the blade it is like a short minnow or worm harness (about 2.5 to 4 inches long). Works good cast over cover or trolled, both methods using live bait (minnows or crawlers).


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had some success with them but I don't have tons of confidence in them yet. I'd probably go to my spinnerbait before the CB. That being said, I found a few occassions where nothing was working and went with the CB and it managed a few fish.


----------

